# BBA or Staghorn Algae ID



## Harry Muscle (Oct 17, 2007)

I started having a bit of algae show up in my tank over the last two weeks and I can't figure out if it's BBA or Staghorn ... or maybe something else completely. Here are some pictures of it:




























Thanks,
Harry


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

When I had BBA at its worst it was growing on both plants and other algae. I suspect that's what you have - BBA growing on other algae as well as the plants.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Mar 5, 2015)

Bba


----------

